# Becoming linemen



## offshoredreaming (Nov 8, 2017)

If in wrong area I apologize and please move or remove. I come from a public safety background yet I have moved into Electrical field as residential/commercial helper. I am highly interested in changing career directions and becoming a linemen. I've studied applying to NJATC apprenticeship programs. Yet I see that competition can be tough and many require a class A CDL prior to acceptance. I've recently been offered a line clearance groundman oooortunity. That could help me obtain my class A CDL. Yet I'm curious if working as groundman in line clearance crew and working toward becoming trimmer. Would help me at all along with CDL to get into a lineman apprenticeship? Also would going thru a lineman school that paid for out of pocket/loan. Be worth attending in that would the program help me get at least a groundman spot with utility company or line subcontractor company? I know tons of people ask questions in other threads and forums about becoming a linemen. Which is how I learned about NJATC apprenticeship programs. But I haven't found much online. About working your way into the industry thru starting off in line clearance crew and/or attending a private linemen school.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @offshoredreaming!

What kind of company offered you the groundman job?

Any experience at all and having a foot in the door of a company is a good thing in the long run.

I'd apply to any and everyplace that hires linemen.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

You need a class A CDL or at least get a CDL permit. Get the leg work out the way....get your physical, medical card and pass the written test.

Some programs or employers will help you get the driving test part done.


----------



## offshoredreaming (Nov 8, 2017)

When individuals refer to medical card/physical? I have to renew my fire department physical agility card, health fitness card every year. What type of medical card do I need to get? OSHA or DOT medical card? My health fitness card for fire department is a DOT physical. Otherwise I need to knock out book work of CDL A I.e. Pass written exam and if find a way also tackle driving section of testing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

offshoredreaming said:


> When individuals refer to medical card/physical? I have to renew my fire department physical agility card, health fitness card every year. What type of medical card do I need to get? OSHA or DOT medical card? My health fitness card for fire department is a DOT physical. Otherwise I need to knock out book work of CDL A I.e. Pass written exam and if find a way also tackle driving section of testing.


It's a specific DOT medical card.

Can't you practice on a piece of fire apparatus for the CDL?


----------

